# Java hs_err_pid



## meckiebro (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen ich habe folgendes Problem. Meine Andwendung läuft soweit ganz gut, jedoch passiert nach einiger Zeit merkwürdige Dinge. Bspw. werden die Bilder die eigentlich mit 0.6f transparent gezeichnet werden auf einmal voll sichtbar dargestellt.

Dabei erzeugt Java dann nach Beenden des Programms einen Error log. Die hs_err_pid + Prozessnr. glaube ich. 

Woher kommt das und wo muss ich anfangen zu suchen?

Hier der Text aus der Datei:


```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x6d0b6ad0, pid=1328, tid=3616
#
# JRE version: 6.0_21-b07
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (17.0-b17 mixed mode, sharing windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [awt.dll+0xb6ad0]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x04ade800):  JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3616, stack(0x05020000,0x05070000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x00000000

Registers:
EAX=0x0506fa78, EBX=0x04b04fc0, ECX=0x00000148, EDX=0x000000c0
ESP=0x0506fa60, EBP=0x762d1450, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x000000c0
EIP=0x6d0b6ad0, EFLAGS=0x00010206

Top of Stack: (sp=0x0506fa60)
0x0506fa60:   0506fa78 00001000 00000000 04ae7470
0x0506fa70:   00000001 0506fa68 0506fa6c 6d0ae4ad
0x0506fa80:   00000000 00000000 04ae7470 6d0ae57a
0x0506fa90:   00000000 04ae7470 00000001 6d0ae67e
0x0506faa0:   04ae7470 6d0637c2 02481bb0 00000000
0x0506fab0:   6d0b05b0 00000001 6d102f50 6d102938
0x0506fac0:   02481bb0 6d0b19d2 6d102f48 6d0b1bb9
0x0506fad0:   6d09a443 00000000 00000e20 00000000 

Instructions: (pc=0x6d0b6ad0)
0x6d0b6ac0:   05 00 20 00 00 50 c1 e2 05 8d 44 24 14 50 8b fa
0x6d0b6ad0:   8b 16 57 c1 e1 05 51 56 ff 52 2c 85 c0 0f 8c 93 


Stack: [0x05020000,0x05070000],  sp=0x0506fa60,  free space=13e0506f544k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [awt.dll+0xb6ad0]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
j  sun.awt.windows.WToolkit.eventLoop()V+0
j  sun.awt.windows.WToolkit.run()V+52
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x079ec400 JavaThread "Thread-1" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=112, stack(0x08c20000,0x08c70000)]
  0x079ea400 JavaThread "TimerQueue" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1568, stack(0x081e0000,0x08230000)]
  0x02599000 JavaThread "DestroyJavaVM" [_thread_blocked, id=204, stack(0x00290000,0x002e0000)]
  0x04caf000 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3088, stack(0x07790000,0x077e0000)]
  0x04cae800 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=3232, stack(0x076c0000,0x07710000)]
  0x04ade000 JavaThread "Thread-2" [_thread_in_native, id=4192, stack(0x04f90000,0x04fe0000)]
=>0x04ade800 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=3616, stack(0x05020000,0x05070000)]
  0x04af0400 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3212, stack(0x04ec0000,0x04f10000)]
  0x0249c000 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3980, stack(0x049d0000,0x04a20000)]
  0x0248c800 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3800, stack(0x04940000,0x04990000)]
  0x0248b800 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4884, stack(0x048b0000,0x04900000)]
  0x02488800 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3568, stack(0x04820000,0x04870000)]
  0x02485800 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3820, stack(0x04790000,0x047e0000)]
  0x02480400 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3564, stack(0x04700000,0x04750000)]

Other Threads:
  0x0247ec00 VMThread [stack: 0x046b0000,0x04700000] [id=4852]
  0x0249d800 WatcherThread [stack: 0x04a60000,0x04ab0000] [id=4684]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 35712K, used 24516K [0x24640000, 0x26cf0000, 0x29b90000)
  eden space 31808K,  74% used [0x24640000, 0x25d69808, 0x26550000)
  from space 3904K,  20% used [0x26920000, 0x269e7b70, 0x26cf0000)
  to   space 3904K,   0% used [0x26550000, 0x26550000, 0x26920000)
 tenured generation   total 79108K, used 51416K [0x29b90000, 0x2e8d1000, 0x34640000)
   the space 79108K,  64% used [0x29b90000, 0x2cdc62e0, 0x2cdc6400, 0x2e8d1000)
 compacting perm gen  total 12288K, used 4929K [0x34640000, 0x35240000, 0x38640000)
   the space 12288K,  40% used [0x34640000, 0x34b104f8, 0x34b10600, 0x35240000)
    ro space 10240K,  51% used [0x38640000, 0x38b6b700, 0x38b6b800, 0x39040000)
    rw space 12288K,  54% used [0x39040000, 0x396d76c0, 0x396d7800, 0x39c40000)

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00424000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\javaw.exe
0x774e0000 - 0x77660000 	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
0x762c0000 - 0x763c0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0x761e0000 - 0x76226000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
0x769f0000 - 0x76a90000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll
0x76e10000 - 0x76ebc000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll
0x76fc0000 - 0x76fd9000 	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
0x760e0000 - 0x761d0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
0x75050000 - 0x750b0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll
0x75040000 - 0x7504c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x76ec0000 - 0x76fc0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
0x766f0000 - 0x76780000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll
0x774b0000 - 0x774ba000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll
0x76950000 - 0x769ed000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll
0x76db0000 - 0x76e10000 	C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x763d0000 - 0x7649c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\msvcr71.dll
0x6d800000 - 0x6daa7000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x742f0000 - 0x74322000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x73550000 - 0x7359b000 	C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x6d7b0000 - 0x6d7bc000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\verify.dll
0x6d330000 - 0x6d34f000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\java.dll
0x6d290000 - 0x6d298000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\hpi.dll
0x760d0000 - 0x760d5000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d7f0000 - 0x6d7ff000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\zip.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d14a000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\awt.dll
0x73490000 - 0x734e1000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x76590000 - 0x766ec000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll
0x74710000 - 0x748ae000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16661_none_420fe3fa2b8113bd\COMCTL32.dll
0x750f0000 - 0x75147000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll
0x74520000 - 0x74533000 	C:\Windows\system32\DWMAPI.DLL
0x748b0000 - 0x74930000 	C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x75480000 - 0x760c9000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\shell32.dll
0x6d230000 - 0x6d284000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x688d0000 - 0x68a93000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d9.dll
0x73a10000 - 0x73a19000 	C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x68c60000 - 0x68c66000 	C:\Windows\system32\d3d8thk.dll
0x67f60000 - 0x688cb000 	C:\Windows\system32\nvd3dum.dll
0x73660000 - 0x73685000 	C:\Windows\system32\powrprof.dll
0x752e0000 - 0x7547d000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll
0x75290000 - 0x752b7000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll
0x764a0000 - 0x7652f000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll
0x752c0000 - 0x752d2000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll
0x6d610000 - 0x6d623000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\net.dll
0x750b0000 - 0x750e5000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
0x76230000 - 0x76236000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll
0x737f0000 - 0x7382c000 	C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x73650000 - 0x73656000 	C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x6d630000 - 0x6d639000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\nio.dll
0x736a0000 - 0x736a5000 	C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x73740000 - 0x73784000 	C:\Windows\system32\DNSAPI.dll
0x735f0000 - 0x73615000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
0x73b70000 - 0x73b8c000 	C:\Windows\system32\Iphlpapi.DLL
0x73b60000 - 0x73b67000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
0x735a0000 - 0x735a6000 	C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x735b0000 - 0x735e8000 	C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll
0x73950000 - 0x73966000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x73910000 - 0x7394b000 	C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x737d0000 - 0x737e7000 	C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x737c0000 - 0x737cb000 	C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x73840000 - 0x73850000 	C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
0x73730000 - 0x73738000 	C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
0x73720000 - 0x73730000 	C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
0x73700000 - 0x73712000 	C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
0x6d450000 - 0x6d474000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jpeg.dll

VM Arguments:
java_command: D:\Programme\MediaCatalog\MediaCatalog.jar
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
CLASSPATH=.;C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre1.6.0_02\lib\ext\QTJava.zip
PATH=c:\Program Files (x86)\NVIDIA Corporation\PhysX\Common;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\;C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_21\bin;C:\MinGW\bin
USERNAME=Meckie
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows 7 Build 7600 

CPU:total 2 (2 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 6 model 23 stepping 6, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1

Memory: 4k page, physical 4193324k(2085464k free), swap 8384748k(5834636k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (17.0-b17) for windows-x86 JRE (1.6.0_21-b07), built on Jul 17 2010 01:10:15 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 7.1 (VS2003)

time: Tue Oct 26 10:21:43 2010
elapsed time: 2626 seconds
```

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe
Meckie


----------



## Bernd1984 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Meckie,

wenn die JVM abstürtzt hinterläst diese netterweise noch eine Fehlermeldung.

Anhand deiner Fehlerbeschreibung und der Fehlermeldung der JVM ist das wahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Treiber der Grafikkarte oder mit zu wenig Hauptspeicher für die Anwendung.

Mögliche Aktionen sind:
- Java aktualisieren (gibt seit 2 Wochen JRE version: 6.0_22), aber daran wird es vermutlich nicht liegen.
- Grafiktreiber aktualisieren
[edit]- Hauptspeicher für Java erhöhen[/edit]


----------



## meckiebro (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Also das mit dem Speicher für Java dürfte eigentlich nicht sein. Heute morgen ist es mit 88 mb abgestürzt. Wobei ich sagen muss das man eigentlich normal weiter arbeiten kann. 
Ich bin gerade in der Uni, wenn ich zuhause bin gucke ich mal nach aktualisierungen für Java und meine Grafikkarte.

Grüße Meckie


----------

